# Home in need of Dane



## BBartlett (Jul 17, 2008)

I have been researching Danes for quite some time and have decided this is the best breed for my family. I have contacted local rescue organizations, but though I would also try this. any help would be appreciated. I am in Chicago and am willing to travel up to 4hours in any direction. 

Thanks!


----------



## Emerson00 (May 30, 2008)

BBartlett said:


> I have been researching Danes for quite some time and have decided this is the best breed for my family. I have contacted local rescue organizations, but though I would also try this. any help would be appreciated. I am in Chicago and am willing to travel up to 4hours in any direction.
> 
> Thanks!


We had very good luck with the Mid Atlantic Great Dane Rescue, I would suggest contacting them to see if they know of a good rescue out your way. They've got many many dogs needing homes, so I'm sure they'll help you out one way or the other.

Good luck. Danes are amazing.


----------

